# Best DS Model?



## MitchHanson (Dec 2, 2008)

Which DS do you think is the best? 

The Original DS (which I own and always will) is strong since I've dropped it on concrete hundreds of times, and has the mic at the bottom left corner, as well as plays GameBoy Advance games. 

The DS lite has better color and lighting than the original, is light weight, smaller, has the mic in-between both screens, but is very fragile and many of my friends' top screens broke and they have to hold it up while playing. It also can play GameBoy Advance games.







The DSi hasn't been released in America yet, but I think we can get a good idea about it. It is wider than the DS lite, so it's harder to get in a pocket, but has bigger screens. It's mis is in the same place. It has a digital camera next to the mic, and on the outside of the DS, along with a picture editor. It was DSi Ware via Wi-Fi. It also has an SD card slot where you can input pictures and music, but the disables the use of GameBoy Advance games. It also seems to be a higher price than the other DSs probably because of it's new features. The power button is in a position where it is easy to accidentally turn the power off.






So what do you think? DS, DS lite, or DSi?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 2, 2008)

DS Lite.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 2, 2008)

i prefer the original but the DSi looks awesome


----------



## Anonymousse (Dec 2, 2008)

j'h


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 2, 2008)

Anonymousse said:
			
		

> j'h


----------



## someone (Dec 2, 2008)

i like the first DS i hate the d pad on the DS Lite


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 2, 2008)

someone said:
			
		

> i like the first DS i hate the d pad on the DS Lite


Me too  >.< but the DSi is supposed to have a better d-pad


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 2, 2008)

DSi! Woo!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 2, 2008)

DSi


----------



## Andrew (Dec 2, 2008)

DS Lite its so simple <3


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 2, 2008)

Andrew said:
			
		

> DS Lite its so simple <3


Exactly! Simple stuff is full of win.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 4, 2008)

Phat. The Lite is all-around better, and sexier, and compact, but nothing can beat the original concept.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 4, 2008)

The DS is much more comfortable for me to use, I just hate that I can't play it in the sun, dang you glare!


----------

